# Vega Pro 50 Fence - Long winded



## woodcox

Good review Kurt. I have had the Utility 26 on my steel city contractor saw for awhile now and I am very impressed with it's design, quite a step up from the factory fence that came on the saw. I need to replace the sight window due to a ham-handed adjustment on my part that cracked it. I do agree it is too far away from the scale. Overall, it is a solid system for just about any saw and highly recommended.


----------



## whope

I have the PRO 40 version and agree with all your comments. I would have only given it 4 stars as it's a bit difficult/cumbersome to attach scrifical fences or accesories. And I can't find any accessories for it (even at the company website). I did, at one time, order the legs. But don't need them nowe. The (apparent) push guide didn't come with mine.

I'm still happy with it and have never thought about upgading.


----------



## Chocdog

Mine did not come with any attachments either. They do offer the pusher. I thought is was little pricey.
My fence is predrilled for a sacrificial fence and they did provide long screw. I am planning to make a custom sacrificial fence with some to track for attachments. Just one more thing on the list that is never empty.


----------



## AZWoody

I had this fence on a Bosch contractor saw and I miss the fine adjustment dial on it. 
I wish it came standard on other fences.

I was surprised that for the features and the quality, that it was priced less than the competition, at least when i bought one 3 years ago.


----------



## SeeRockCity

i have this fence and have been using it now for 2-3 years. it is a great way to add capacity to your saw without increasing the footprint dramatically. i bought it to replace the bies clone that came with a G0690. Much better fence IMHO.


----------



## ras61

Recently purchased the 50 to upgrade my contractor saw. So far very pleased, and it was even easy to shift the fence to the left to accommodate my router extension. The only complaint, one that others have pointed out, is the clear plastic sight glass should be closer the bar and measuring tape. Far from a deal breaker, and the best value in a quality fence that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Commarato53

Thanks for the review. I bought on of these off Craiglist from a guy that bought it new and never installed it. I have mine on a older Delta 444 Contractor Saw. I really love the Vega, in general. The micro adjust seems useless to me though.


----------



## RCCinNC

Years ago I purchased the Pro 40" version to replace the finicky fence that came with my old Delta Contractor saw. Later years I purchased a General 650 cabinet saw, and sold the Vega fence to a friend. He's still using it…and loving it. I wish I'd never sold that fence! The micro adjust was wonderful, and it slid like it was on ice. I replaced the original wood grain Formica top insert with white Formica so I could write notes directly on the fence while working. Very handy. Now I have the General and a Sawstop PCS. The T fences are excellent, but every time I'm bumping back and forth to get my rip cut spot on, I lament my decision to sell my Vega.


----------

